

Browsers used in 5500+ HN visits yesterday - QuantumGood
http://i.imgur.com/nXTkk.png

======
smackfu
What weird part of the internet is that from? Chrome the #1 browser on Mac and
PC?

~~~
SamAtt
I honestly think that should be the headline of the post since I find that a
lot more interesting. I've had the feeling for some time that the early
adopter market is shifting from Firefox to Chrome and this provides some
anecdotal evidence for that conclusion.

~~~
clistctrl
I've been using chrome as my primary browser for over a year now. I find
firefox to be almost as frustrating to use as IE in terms of performance.

~~~
Slumberthud
Same here. I almost gave up on Firefox and went back to IE. I downloaded
Chrome the day it was first released and have used it ever since. Chrome had
some nasty bugs and shortcomings early on, and I almost gave up on it, too,
but subsequent versions have kept me (mostly) satisfied.

------
QuantumGood
...Google analytics from davidglarson.com. I just found it so pleasant to see
a day without IE I had to share :)

~~~
shin_lao
Don't want to rain on your parade, but how the usage (or lack ) of a certain
piece of software can affect your mood?

Don't you think this is unnecessary bias?

~~~
cosgroveb
The lack of a certain piece of software, software which has caused countless
hours of headache and lost productivity for web developers everywhere, is
enough to affect my mood. Positively :)

------
bkhl
What is the point of this post? The numbers don't add up to 100%, and the
statement is incorrect if IE got cut off in the lower rank. Looks like people
are just up-voting this post because it says "no IE".

Recently, I've been trying to use IE9 beta for my daily use. I rarely see
difference or annoyance from chrome. Only thing I would like IE9 to have
is...bookmark sync, which is only thing preventing me from using IE9
permanently.

~~~
nkohari
I don't understand the idea of "trying to use" another browser. Why not just
use one that works for you? Is there something else compelling in IE9 that
makes you want to switch?

~~~
bkhl
Just experimenting. All because people nowadays are bashing on products and
services without any clear reason IMHO. Plus, I like to judge on products by
myself before I bash on something :)

Don't get me wrong. Chrome works well for me..except the frequent crashes on
some foreign sites that use flash intensively. I could be issues in Flash,
Chrome, or both. IE9 hasn't crashed..YET.

------
gwalker
Maybe you could do a types of sausages eaten at lunchtime or colour of buckets
used by HN users or fight club rules...

[http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/1/18...](http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/1/18/128767763809129674.jpg)

------
MtL
Hooray for chrome! I'm a little disappointed to see so many users on
mac/windows, though :(

------
Luff
Interesting! But 11.49% is unaccounted for in the list. (gray area in the pie
chart)

Do you know how much of that is IE? Is it really so little that it didn't make
the top 10-list?

------
ck2
Wow even the bots aren't pretending to be IE anymore!

------
JeanPierre
I am not happy with this piechart, nor the numbers. The total percentage goes
up to 88.51%, so you've hidden the last 11.49%.

~~~
theli0nheart
This is a complete list of all browsers to <http://wheremymoneygoes.com/> from
Hacker News. IE accounts for 2.6% of traffic.

<http://i.imgur.com/IdQzv.png>

------
hardik988
Was just wondering, any reason why hackers seem to prefer Mac over Linux ?

------
poloniculmov
That's because it's too difficult to make addons for IE9.

------
esponapule
this information deeply saddens me... However I am please to see no IE :)

------
jpr
Is it really no IE or just no IE in top ten?

~~~
enko
The latter is basically as good as the former ..

~~~
For_Iconoclasm
There could be more than 10 browsers overall, but only the top 10 were
measured.

------
bobx11
I remember seeing charts like that when Reddit started... just you wait until
reddit fucks something up like reddit and HN turns to poop too from the
internet newbies that will flood it.

